# Any effects from no TPMS sensors?



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Since we're kicking around winter tires, here's a question I've had. Are there any negative effects from not running TPMS sensors on winter tires in our cars? I'm worried the Stabilitrak and traction control will go nuts. 

On our Honda without stability/traction control, the TPMS system lights up the idiot light on the dash when it doesn't detect the sensors. It has no effect other than that. On other Hondas with SC/TC, going without the TPMS sensors forces the SC/TC on permanently. 

Any comments?


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

I believe it will just have the light on your dash go off...you should see no other negative effects.


----------



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

Yeah the TPMS icon will light up and that's all that I can remember from the winter. We learned to live with it when we had snows on our Saturn Aura & now the same on the Cruze. Plus it didn't effect the Stability/Traction Control system. I just checked the air pressure once a week.:happy:


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Yup should be just the light


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Good deal. Not knowing that, I sprang for the TPMS sensors. Oh well, $150 down the drain. At least I can check pressure from the dash this winter...


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Nah it isn't a waste, better to do it right.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

NBrehm said:


> Nah it isn't a waste, better to do it right.


Your other post in a related topic indicated you purchased the TPMS sensors also. Glad to hear I'm not the only one who sprang for them on winter wheels.


----------

